# Guess what number I'm thinking of



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I'll give you a cloo. It's between 1 and 589,675.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

You're thinking of 433, obviously.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

4585.94385134π


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

69

(bla bla bla)


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

89
filler text


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Nobody has got it so far, but I can tell you that one of you is very close...


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

It is the number which you slumber,
as rousy feltors croak their shrumps,
it is a number which often pounders,
in jermitian nostrils of loosy grumps.

A number so magnetic,
that it hardly crimbles it's tone,
and which you wish to vire,
until the moon and sky are gone.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

4585.9438513*5*π?


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Couchie said:


> 4585.9438513*5*π?


I'm sorry, Couchie, dear, I'm afraid it wasn't you I was talking about. You're so far away, you're just a little green booger.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Polednice said:


> I'm sorry, Couchie, dear, I'm afraid it wasn't you I was talking about. You're so far away, you're just a little green booger.


 Couchie is not little. He's llama-size.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Fine! I'll change my answer:

_x_

Where _x_ is the number you're thinking of.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Couchie said:


> Fine! I'll change my answer:
> 
> _x_
> 
> Where _x_ is the number you're thinking of.


Correct! The answer was 10! Unorthodox to give it in Roman numerals, but you got there in the end.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

What do I win?


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Couchie said:


> What do I win?


I will visit you in your dreams this evening and present you with your award.


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

4~This is the answer to the next person's turn!


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> Couchie is not little. He's llama-size.


True. If you spray paint them green, they make excellent decoys.


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

Couchie said:


> What do I win?


Carl's voice on your answering machine!!!!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I just don't understand why this wasn't a poll.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Was it really 10?

If not, I guess 42. That's supposed to be the answer to everything, right?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

You folks are quite a few clicks up the intelligence scale. That was some brilliant and entertaining repartee. Cheers!

:tiphat:


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

666?​​​​​​​​​​​​​​


----------

